# Bone broth



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I do this with all my kills.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-bone-broth-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-215311?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_384556


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I do it with turkey, chicken, beef, & pork. I did it once, when camping, with squirrel bones. It was okay.
You don't do it with deer bones do you? I would think it would be yucky.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff 47041 wrote "You don't do it with deer bones do you? I would think it would be yucky."

Some years back was given what was no more than a large fawn. Following directions from a cookbook, basted ribs with tomato paste and lots of herbs (as I recall.) Roasted for a while in oven then covered with water and simmered for some time. M-m-m-m. Very tasty broth.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

It depends on what the deer was eating. If the meat is tasty the broth would be too. My people love the broths I make from all the meats that find their way into the kitchen. I just separate the bones (red meats, pork, fowl) in the freezer until I get a crockpot full. Toss in, add water, a little vinegar or lemon juice (acid to leach calcium into the broth), any veggie trimmings to suit the desired results (onion peels, celery leaves, carrot peels, potato peels, etc), herbs to taste and simmer away. Why waste all that good stuff. The broth makes a wonderful base for soup, gravy, cooking grains in, or anywhere else you would uise broth.
Right now I have bone broth in the crockpot with fixings for gumbo for tomorrow. Mmmmm.


----------

